# Iokharic Script Font



## Siberys (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I recently got the Draconimicon, and decided I'd have a go at making the Iokharic script. Any changes I should make to it?

For the emphatic asterisks, simply use the normal asterisk key.

EDIT: I've updated the font - noticed a problem with quotation marks.


----------



## Siberys (Nov 23, 2008)

Ooh! Something I just noticed...

In the picture of the dragonborn in the PHB - page 34  - the male's axe says "ice"; his shield reads "always str" - a curvy thing next to it looks like a partially completed "o", so it would probably have been "always strong"

On the cover, the sword has a "w", and near the end is an "a"; Does anyone have a larger resolution version of this?

The paladin says, in elven, "god protect the righteous", though the wizard has gibberish; in the equipment chapter opener, the shoulder pad of the dborn says "auntless", with a "d" presumably just out of view.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice font, useful for handouts. Are you going to do the other scripts as well? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## beverson (Nov 23, 2008)

Lord Tirian said:


> Nice font, useful for handouts. Are you going to do the other scripts as well?




Seriously!  I've been jonesing for someone to make fonts out of the scripts WotC put in the books.  This is awesome!  PLEASE do the others!


----------



## Siberys (Nov 23, 2008)

I was certainly considering it. I'd have to hack together some punctuation marks, though...


----------



## Verys Arkon (Nov 28, 2008)

Very nice, thank-you!  I also would like to see the other scripts 

Cheers,
Verys


----------



## Guyanthalas (Nov 28, 2008)

<error>


----------



## tempor (Nov 28, 2008)

They don't seem to be working correctly (at least in Vista).

The draconic is excellent by the way!


----------



## Guyanthalas (Nov 29, 2008)

tempor said:


> They don't seem to be working correctly (at least in Vista).
> quote]
> 
> 
> Not just vista, apparently they only work on my computer (tested on a friend's XP box) . I'll see if I can get a fix for this. Sorry for the inconvienence!


----------



## Guyanthalas (Nov 29, 2008)

I narrowed down the problem to the glyphs I was using as punctuation. This is the raw data from the PHB without the homebrew punctuation marks. I'll have an update for it as soon as I find out which ones and why they don't work correctly.


----------



## DMINGW00TISAWSOME (Nov 30, 2008)

ummm... how do i use these as a font on a text editor program? i use open office, so would that mean i cant use these?


----------



## Siberys (Nov 30, 2008)

No - I use OO, and I have no problems.

1) Take the font out of the .zip file and place it on the desktop.
2) Right-click and choose "install"

After that, you should be able to delete the font file, though you should probably check if it works first.


----------



## DMINGW00TISAWSOME (Nov 30, 2008)

thx so much. these fonts look really cool.


----------



## DMINGW00TISAWSOME (Nov 30, 2008)

right click on the link on my desktop?


----------



## Siberys (Nov 30, 2008)

yep.


----------



## DMINGW00TISAWSOME (Nov 30, 2008)

when i ried to use them, i put them on my desktop like you said, siberys, but there was no "install" option when i right clicked on them. any advice?


----------



## GothicProphet (Dec 1, 2008)

Siberys, the only thing I can say is...

Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Iokharic font works great for me, as do the Elvish and Dwarven fonts.  I've been spending a lot of time searching the web for how to create fonts, _just to make the Iokharic_ script into one!  You've saved me a tremendous amount of time, energy, frustration, and not to mention money (font creation programs are pricey!)

You get yourself a :cookie:


----------



## GothicProphet (Dec 1, 2008)

DMINGW00TISAWSOME said:


> when i ried to use them, i put them on my desktop like you said, siberys, but there was no "install" option when i right clicked on them. any advice?




DMINGW00TISAWSOME, that really depends on what operating system you're using.

Vista:  Extract the font files (.ttf) and right click on them, select "Install" and hit OK on the confirmation prompt.
Pre-Vista:  Extract the font files (.ttf) and drag them into your Windows\Fonts folder
Mac OS: http://www.myfonts.com/support/help_install_mac.html - instructions for all the Mac OS's.
Linux: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/installing-fonts-linux - instructions for Linux OS (using KDE in example shown)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Siberys (Dec 1, 2008)

Actually, it was easy. I use an evaluation version of fontcreator and an enlarged picture of the font. Then just copy, paste, and space each character.


----------



## DMINGW00TISAWSOME (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks! that explains why it wasn't working- siberys (no fault of his[rhyme]) gave me the instructions for windows vista. thanks again.


----------



## ashurial (Dec 7, 2008)

thank you very much for this font.


----------



## Thalos_Milathriel (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice job.  This type of thing always makes creating maps, handouts and such more enjoyable to make and to use.  Thanks for your work.


----------



## H.M.Gimlord (Jan 18, 2009)

GothicProphet said:


> Siberys, the only thing I can say is...
> 
> Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Where did you get the Elvish and Dwarven fonts?  I don't see them attached on this thread?


----------



## H.M.Gimlord (Feb 15, 2009)

Never mind my previous post.  I found them.


----------



## The Badger (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone here use OpenOffice? I'm not getting the fonts to work, and I figure that could be a possible reason, however I do remember downloading other fonts and having them work for me. I've got the fonts all installed into my Fonts folder, but they're not coming up in the font list.


----------



## Siberys (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, considering that *I* use OO, I don't see why it shouldn't work. Try rebooting; if that doesn't work, unload and re-load it. If THAT doesn't work... well, I dunno.

If you've got another "Draconic" font, that may be part of the problem. When I first made the font, I'd named it draconic, but that caused problems with my other draconic font, so I changed the name to Iokharic. But that shouldn't be the problem, considering I fixed it on my machine.


----------



## The Badger (Feb 26, 2009)

I feel completely foolish, especially considering my mother, that I did not restart. Thanks, completely awesome.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry for the ancient bump, just wanted to say Barazahad is in Plane Below, and just thought I'd pop in here and beg for a font.


----------



## Siberys (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll look into it. Do you have a picture of the font?


----------



## Jedi005 (Jan 6, 2010)

Wish Granted. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/270163-d-d-4th-edition-abyssal-font.html#post5047871http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-fan...d-d-4th-edition-abyssal-font.html#post5047871


----------



## TheLordWinter (Jan 7, 2010)

Since Jedi005's font has been taken down, I thought I might put up the picture Siberys asked for. I'd love the font if you're thinking about producing it.







Thank you for the work you did with Iokaharic!


----------



## Siberys (Jan 7, 2010)

Give me some time. I'll have it up fairly soon.

The hard part is hacking together punctuation, tbh.


----------



## TheLordWinter (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks! I'll be looking forward to it!


----------



## DMINGW00TISAWSOME (Jan 15, 2010)

Where are the elven and dwarven fonts? I can't find them.


----------



## buddhafrog (Jan 16, 2010)

Got it to work.  Thanks so much for posting -- I'm going to use this for my son's game -- he'll love it.


----------



## Siberys (Jan 16, 2010)

While this is on the front page, I might as well say it may take a while to get Barazhad done. I've got a bunch of projects on my plate, so if anyone wants to put this together, they're free to do so.


----------



## SpydersWebbing (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't find the other fonts, could you help me out please? I really wanna use these excellent fonts designed by you...


----------



## Siberys (Jan 19, 2010)

Here

I've only made Iokharic so far. Rellanic and Davek are Guyanthalas' doing.


----------



## yarnperson (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, the other guy who put his up apparently took it down on the same day. Going off of the jpg Lord Winter posted(http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v714/KeeperOfMadness/Barazhadscript.jpg), I made this. It only took around twelve hours. Not bad for a first try.
This is not a direct rip, as I am to understand some of the other fonts out there are, it's more of a hand made copy. So it's not exact, and it's missing the hand drawn feel that Wizards tries to put in their fonts, but it's still quite accurate, I think... The non-letter characters, such as asterisk and questions marks are the ones used in Siberys' Dragonic font. Why fix it if it ain't broke?
In closeing, I hope you enjoy, please don't sue.

View attachment D&D_Abyssal_Barazhad_Script_Font.zip


----------



## Sokura (Mar 26, 2013)

Just recently joined the forums.  I know it is a long time to respond to a post here, but I tried to decipher the cover.  To me it looks like gibberish, maybe some sort of acronym.  But the best I get is  W Y I M S A N K.  The only person that probably knows for sure would be Mr. Reynolds.


----------



## OsthatoAlfakyn (Apr 17, 2014)

*Official (?) 4E Iokharic version*

There used to be stuff here I removed, due to the point made below. However...
I CAN'T REMOVE THE SODDING LINK, WHY!?
Dammit, I'll report my own post
Maybe, just maybe, inserting another random image (because I can't have no attachments anymore ), will work.


There


----------



## Halivar (Apr 17, 2014)

OsthatoAlfakyn said:


> I know this thread is ages old, but I managed to lift a hidden Iokharic font from the 4th Edition PH I pdf-file.



I am pretty sure this is copyright infringement. To distribute a font, you must have permission from the creator of the font or receive it as part of a work-for-hire from someone who legally obtained the font.


----------



## OsthatoAlfakyn (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks, that could've been expensive...
It's odd though, that they would include a secret font, but not use it, nor have it in any other file.
I guess I'm not allowed to post a picture of it working either, then.
It'll go unnoticed


----------



## Halivar (Apr 17, 2014)

It might have been included in the PDF project but not used for some reason.


----------



## OsthatoAlfakyn (Apr 17, 2014)

It's a shame, it looked very good.
Something I noted in my first post (except the text between brackets):
_It only includes the numbers, but it looks quite neat, a fair bit thinner than the font you uploaded, and it's best feature is that the lines attach {due to the image extending beyond character width}, creating a horizontal line much like Hindi, which I think is how the script was intended._


----------



## Halivar (Apr 17, 2014)

OsthatoAlfakyn said:


> It's a shame, it looked very good.



To be fair, the MS Paint house you put in its place has very clean lines and vibrant colors.


----------



## Halivar (Apr 17, 2014)

Because I hate to be a spoilsport, here is a link to Custom Worlds, which has an Iokharic font from 2008, which predates the PDF and is probably kosher as a fan production:

http://www.customworlds.net/index.php?page=6


----------



## OsthatoAlfakyn (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks, but I already compared that one with the one this thread is about, they are identical.
So yeah, I guess I'll use that one if it ever comes up (my group is very new), but it doesn't look as nice.
Maybe I'll try copying the image from the Draconomicon, and making it into a font for personal use.
Probably won't though, too much work, especially if it doesn't help anyone else.
Still, why haven't Wizards just made a distribution?
I don't think that would cause them huge losses.
Anyways, thanks for the compliment, I guess, it cost me one minute, and converting to GIF made for a nice granular effect


----------



## Halivar (Apr 17, 2014)

OsthatoAlfakyn said:


> So yeah, I guess I'll use that one if it ever comes up (my group is very new), but it doesn't look as nice.



Oh, dude, if it's just for you, go ahead and use the one you found. You're not publicly disseminating.


----------

